

Show HN: Spark - 37Signals Campfire client now available in Windows Store - codefather
http://codefather.io/spark

======
codefather
I'm creator of Spark app
([http://codefather.io/spark/](http://codefather.io/spark/)) - 37Signals
Campfire chat client for Windows (8.1)

IMHO it's one of the best Campfire clients out there (iOS, and Android
included). I've put a lot effort into creating it and really hope users will
enjoy it as I do.

Feedback welcomed. Tadek

~~~
computer
I would personally choose more professional looking screenshots: currently the
first two have pictures from Lord of the Rings and the Big Bang Theory (and
character names from the BBT...), and the second two have memes.

~~~
codefather
Thanks for your feedback :) Actually it's on purpose :) Maybe will change it
in the future, but personally like it as is! No everything needs to be so
serious :)

~~~
mikhailt
If you want to sell your app to businesses or startups that have accountant
who is going to look at the app to consider the requests to buy the app, then
you have to consider the maturity of your landing page.

Some of the jokes will put people off, especially the one with sexual tone.

------
megaman821
I don't use Campfire anymore but I do think that is a good looking chat
client.

The promo site however needs a bit of work. There is just something about the
combination of text, images, and spacing that makes it look unattractive.

~~~
codefather
Would love to hear more details. I'm programmer(not designer) so it might be
the reason I'm missing something there :)

